# diy led light and power bar for mini-m



## gouedi (Apr 25, 2010)

this project is for another member here. will finish the rest tomorrow...
no bender and table saw make this project quiet challenging....and painful..
less are cheap chinese 1w led, heatsink is from China, old motherboard heatsinks glued together, real cheap. driver is mean well 700ma driver.
fans is 12mm slim fans from NCIX, aluminum flat bar, power socket, and timer are from Homedepot. plastic sheet from Associated Plastics and Supply.

pictures:


----------

